# EN: Je veux la connaître



## Yogin

Bonjour,

j'aimerai savoir comment se dit en Anglais : "je veux la connaitre" (en parlant de quelqu'un) .

Merci d'avance 

--------

Hello,

I want to know how to say "je veux la connaitre" (talking to someone) in English .
Thanks


----------



## Yulan

Bonsoir, Yogin 

Il faudrait, d'abord, avoir ta version de la traduction à faire.

Merci!


----------



## Yogin

Bonsoir Yulan,

je pense que ça se dit : "I want to know she". Mais je n'en suis pas sur. 

ps : Je pense que je me suis trompé de partie pour mon topic...excusez moi.


----------



## Yulan

Yogin,

Pas de pb! 

Pour la traduction je dirais "I want to meet her".

Mais espérons bien d'autres suggestions


----------



## Yogin

Je te remercie ! 

De plus j'ai vu que tu étais Italien, tu te débrouilles admirablement bien en Français (et Anglais) !


----------



## Maître Capello

_I want to *meet* her_ serait la traduction de _Je veux la *rencontrer*_, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait la même chose… Pour dire _Je veux la *connaître*_, le verbe _to know_ convient en fait parfaitement: _I want to know her_. (_Her_ parce que c'est un COD, tandis que _she_ conviendrait pour un sujet.)

P.S.: Au fait, bienvenue sur les forums, Yogin!


----------



## Yogin

Merci beaucoup maitre capello


----------



## johnblacksox

"I want to know her" may be the literal translation, but it's awkward and unusual in common speech.  If a guy said to me, about a girl, "I want to know her".  It sounds very aggressive, and a little creepy.  

It's hard to explain.  For example, it's normal and common to say, "I know her", or "Do you know her?".  But not, "I want to know her" or "I'd like to know her".  

The normal way to say it is "I want to get to know her".  Or, "I want to meet her", implies getting to know someone.  

This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## kodymuncaster

What the person said about is right, "I want to get to know her" is the exact perfect 100% translation. English is my native language.  

Qu'est-ce que le personne avant moi as dit est droit, est correct. "I want to get to know her" est le traduction exactemenet, parfait 100%. Anglais est mon langue maturnal (ou comment que tu l'epeler) : P


----------



## Havfruen

If you look up know, the third meaning is "to have sex with" (archaic). 
So it is rude to say "I want to know her".


----------



## Maître Capello

johnblacksox said:


> The normal way to say it is "I want to get  to know her".  Or, "I want to meet her", implies getting to know  someone.


I totally agree for the former suggestion, but I maintain that the latter is the translation of _Je veux la rencontrer_, which is slightly different. 



Havfruen said:


> If you look up know, the third meaning is "to have sex with" (archaic).


Like in French…


----------



## jme1323

First--it is very unlikely that anyone would interpret "I want to know her" in its archaic version, unless you made that implication very clear. 

Second--I agree with johnblacksox: it is much more common to say "I want to get to know her" or "I want to meet her." "I want to know her" as a translation is too literal and sounds unnatural.


----------



## kodymuncaster

"I want to get to know her" or "I'd like to meet her sometime" are not usually sexual references. They are rarely used this way and the tone would easily differentiate the two if used that way.


----------



## jann

kodymuncaster said:


> "I want to get to know her" or "I'd like to meet her sometime" are not usually sexual references. They are rarely used this way and the tone would easily differentiate the two if used that way.


I don't believe that anyone has implied that either of those sentences have sexual implications!  

It is the sentence, "I want to know her" and its direct French equivalent, "_Je veux la connaître,_" that could be understood in a sexual sense... but as others have said above, that usage of "to know" is archaic (e.g., "And Adam knew his wife again; and she bore a son..." from Genesis 4:25).


----------



## dratuor

imho:
Je veux la connaitre --> I want to know her (the sentence is weird because of the tense)
Je voudrais la connaitre --> I would like to know/meet her 
J'aimerais la connaitre --> I want to get to know her

this is of course for basic idea the context will indicate the right translation


----------

